# Flavors that compliment coffee



## madbakerwoman

Hello!
I'm working on developing a few new recipes, one is for an espresso cheesecake I'm working on. I've been researching and brainstorming and trying different flavors that work well with coffee and I wanted to ask you guys which flavors you have come across which compliment it well. 
Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## fl italian

Chocolate

Works great with espresso (think Tiramisu).. especially dark chocolate!


----------



## oregonyeti

I once had a chocolate espresso cheesecake with a chocolate cookie crust and a layer of caramel on top. Yumm


----------



## jfield

chocolate, cinnamon, orange, caramel, vanilla,hazelnut, mint are the ones that come to mind. I'd research various specialty coffees and coffee creamer flavors--they'll give you some more good ideas.:chef:


----------



## blueicus

Chicory, especially since it used to be a coffee substitute when supplies were scarce.


----------



## madbakerwoman

Thanks guys! I definitely will be trying some of these, the chocolate, orange, maybe mint. I've never used chicory...can you buy that in an extract??


----------



## m brown

Sambuca or Anise.


----------



## oregonyeti

I think this would be cool . . . maybe there already is such a thing . . . 

Coffee chips, like chocolate chips but no chocolate. Or maybe white chocolate chips made with coffee? Then it could be used similarly to chocolate chips.


----------



## chefelle

Almond/amaretto.


----------



## crazychef28

A great website to look to with questions like this is:

www (dot) flavorpairing (dot) be


----------



## kokopuffs

I would say mint.

I roast my own coffee beans and if I may please recommend a bean with very very chocolatey highlights, it would be a Guatemala Huehuetenango.


----------



## harpua

One of my favorite combinations is chocolate, espresso, and cinnamon. It's seriously delicious. I've also tasted gingerbread flavored with coffee so that might be an idea too. Perhaps a gingersnap crust with a bit of cinnamon? Sounds yummy.


----------



## kokopuffs

You may want to try Penzey's Ceylon Cinnamon; it's a very mellow tasting cinnamon that goes quite well in beef stew. A pinch gives the stew that "Je ne sais quoi." attribute. A hint of hmmmmmm, there's something added to the stew but I know not!


----------



## harpua

I already have that! I'll try it out.


----------

